# Remettre iMac en configuration "usine"



## kenclark200 (14 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas comment remettre totalement à zéro mon iMac. Je le vends et j'aimerais le livrer à l'acheteur dans l'état où je l'ai eu à l'ouverture.
Merci pour vos conseils et aiguillages
Bien à vous


----------



## kiks (14 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

C'est simple, tu insères ton DVD d'installation, tu redémarres en restant appuyé sur la touche "c" ton Imac va démarrer sur ton DVD. Ensuite, tu vas dans la barre menu, tu choisis utilitaires et tu lances utilitaire de disque. Tu as alors le choix pour effacer ton disque. Ensuite il n'y a plus qu'à lancer l'installation.

@+


----------



## kenclark200 (14 Janvier 2010)

Salut, merci pour ta réponse. Et cela va tout effacer ?


----------



## jp.pilet (14 Janvier 2010)

kenclark200 a dit:


> Salut, merci pour ta réponse. Et cela va tout effacer ?



Bien sur tout sera effacé et tu réinstalles le système derrière. ( faire effacer et installer ?)
cordialement JP


----------



## kenclark200 (14 Janvier 2010)

Merci JP...


----------



## bambougroove (14 Janvier 2010)

jp.pilet a dit:


> ( faire effacer et installer ?)


Oui, il est indispensable d'effacer le disque AVANT de réinstaller le système, pour que tes données personnelles soient effacées du disque 
(sinon il y aura uniquement réinstallation du système, et pas effacement de tes données)


----------



## daffyb (14 Janvier 2010)

et quand ton Mac va te demander de t'enregistrer (à la fin de l'installation) tu éteins ton Mac en pressant le temps qu'il faut le bouton d'alimentation.
Au prochain redémarrage, tu auras (ou l'acheteur) droit à la vidéo et tout et tout


----------



## pascalformac (14 Janvier 2010)

la procedure varie selon l'OS
( ici non precisé)

sur SNOW la procedure par defaut est une reinstall avec archives
pour faire l'autre il faut le vouloir et effacer soi même

concernant les autres OS
une simple reinstall sans reprise peut suffire si on a la flemme
( l'acheteur si vraiment tordu devrait passer par des outils de recup pour eventuellemet reprendre des machins)

et par ailleurs un acheteur sensé d'occaze
reinstalle lui même à zero


----------



## kenclark200 (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
merci pour vos conseils !
Il s'agit de Snow Leopard dans mon cas...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2010)

ben tu suis la procedure  indiquée ( sur l'interface et dans l'aide)


----------



## Mr Fon (15 Janvier 2010)

bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je prends la suite de ce fil histoire de ne pas en ouvrir un autre.
Bah j'ai lamentablement craqué et je m'offre un 27'core i5 qui devrait arriver chez mon APR d'ici fin janvier. 
Je revends donc mon 20' core2duo 2,4ghz 4go à une collègue; une fois que j'aurai transféré ttes mes données( je vais tester pour la 1ère fois, l'assistant de migration), je vais le formater pour qu'elle prenne le 20' comme neuf, sauf que comme depuis j'ai migré sur SL( CD à 29euros), et qu'elle est switcheuse, je voudrai lui vendre "clé en main" avec Snow Leopard 10.6.2 installé dessus.

Ma question:
Dois je formater à partir de mon DVD d'origine( Leopard 10.5.x) puis faire la mise à jour par combo jusqu'à 10.5.8 pour ensuite passer par SL puis combo jusqu'à 10.6.2? ou est il possible de formater directement avec le CD de Snow Leopard à 29 euro et d'appliquer simplement la mise à jour combo 10.6.2 après ?(ce qui me semble bien plus rapide...et moins galère).

une 2ème petite question technique pour la route, lors du 1er allumage du 27', est il préférable que j'attaque directement par l'assistant de migration(qd il va me le demander), puis que j'applique après la combo 10.6.2, ou bien que je rentre mes paramètres d'abord( mot de passe etc..), je fais les mises à jours( car je ne sais pas quelle version de SL aura la "bête") puis ensuite assistant de migration pour récupérer mes données et applis ?

Merci infiniment de votre aide en espérant avoir été  clair....je sens que pascal4mac va encore me dire que j'ai bu trop de rhum arrangé....


----------



## fadarle (30 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

moi aussi j'ai SNOW 
Mais mon problème est de pouvoir retrouver la bibliothèque à son état d'origine (certains plugs manquants empêchent l'ouverture de mes logiciels son)

saluti !


----------

